# Kill Bill Vol. 2



## Randy Strausbaugh (Apr 16, 2004)

So, if you've seen it, what do you think?  I just came from the first local showing.  Not as much action as the first, plot predictable.  Good fight between The Bride and Elle Driver.  No Lucy Liu (except in the credits).  
I stayed until the wink.


----------



## Ender (Apr 16, 2004)

I was dissapointed...I thought the first one was better.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2004)

There's supposed to be a Vol. III, or at least he's talking about it.


----------



## buddah_belly (Apr 17, 2004)

I can't believe y'all didn't like it.  I loved it.  Carradine was his typical self...the fight scenes were pretty cool.  The kung fu was...well, it was...I'll leave that alone, but Gordon Liu was awesome.  He still does kung fu every day, and you gotta love him for that.  He was Master Killer.  He's awesome.  It has something for everyone...even a love story...granted, it's a Tarantino love story, but a love story nonetheless.  The eyeball thing rocked too.


----------



## Ender (Apr 17, 2004)

Well I didn't say I didn't like it. It's just there was alot of slow parts in between the action and the humor was sometimes predictable. I found myself anticpatiing some of the lines in advance. The action was good and the eye thing was great. Maybe I was dissapointed because the first one was non-stop action from begining and this one seemed more about telling the story. Just my opinion.


----------



## buddah_belly (Apr 17, 2004)

It's definately not like the first one, but we have to realize that it's two parts of a whole, not a movie and a sequal.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Apr 24, 2004)

If you view the two parts as one whole, it suffers from the same problem as the first Matrix movie, only in reverse order.  The Matrix seemed to me to be a movie that couldn't make up it's mind what to be.  It started out as a thoughtful bit of sci-fi, then at some point the execs said, "Enough depth, now let's shoot everyone.".  In Kill Bill Vol.2, it seemed as though Tarantino had gotten most of the action out of his system in the first movie and decided to concentrate on conversation with a smattering of action thrown in here and there.  What was there was good, but there wasn't enough of it.  And no Lucy Liu!  

BTW, he had the Superman/Batman thing wrong, IMHO.  That, of course, is another thread.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Apr 24, 2004)

I loved it.  I bought the DVD and watched it the night before.  I was a little disappointed that The Bride didn't get to kill Budd.  The fight scene w/Elle Driver was way cool.  I liked how they tied up loose ends and gave the rest of the story.

Gordon Liu was fantastic and I loved those scenes.  I'll be buying this DVD too.


----------



## pknox (Apr 24, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> There's supposed to be a Vol. III, or at least he's talking about it.



Just saw Tarantino on Charlie Rose the other night.  He did mention that he would love to do a part III, but also that he would like to wait about 15 years to do it.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Apr 26, 2004)

Yea. Its gonna be "Kill the Bride" or something to that effect. I heard that he'll use the same actress who played the daughter in this movie to play the heroine in the next edition. Classic Tarantino


----------



## Elfan (Apr 26, 2004)

First movie to get me to the theaters in a while.  I liked it more than the first one but both were good solid movies.


----------

